# Texas Show



## woahlookitsme (Sep 8, 2010)

Is anyone planning on going to the show in Cleburne, TX on Sept 24 and 25th?

Just wondering, I will be there with my tans and would love to meet new bunny lovers.


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 8, 2010)

I will be there 
I'm not really a new bunny lover but I love to show. 
See you there


----------



## Kaley (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm picking up my bunny there XD.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 8, 2010)

Well as far as bunny lovers i havent met before  Do you show in youth or open? If you have silver martens you must know Greg S. He shows against me in tans



excitingg. What breed?


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 8, 2010)

I show in Open, I like the atmosphere around the show table much better. I still watch the youth shows though. How about you?
I actually have silver marten Netherland Dwarfs, not the Silver Marten breed. Tans are a really cool breed. I have always thought they were very pretty.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 8, 2010)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> excitingg. What breed?


It's a Mini Satin, if you were refering to me.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 8, 2010)

I may go - but I doubt it.....then again - you never know. We may decide that morning to head out early and get a hotel room and do it.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 8, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> I show in Open, I like the atmosphere around the show table much better. I still watch the youth shows though. How about you?
> I actually have silver marten Netherland Dwarfs, not the Silver Marten breed. Tans are a really cool breed. I have always thought they were very pretty.



I show in Open too. I got too old to show in youth. Lol sorry i misread your bunnies, I help my breeder around the ND table sometimes when she brings her stock. They are such cute rabbits, especially the juniors!
Thank you i really love my tans they sure are one of a kind. If mikey franke was going to be at the show I would have told you to look for me as his secretary, but he will be in Idaho.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 8, 2010)

*Kaley wrote*


> It's a Mini Satin, if you were refering to me.


Yes I was. This will be your first rabbit. Congratulations I hope the best.

TinysMom: I wish i had that convenience. I have to hope my friend can get out early from school to make the friday night show. 

Thank you T.A. for the luck. Im really excited for this show, I think its the first time Ill have more than 5 rabbits to show. Juniors from may and june will be showing for the first time. Ill be sure to post up results


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 10, 2010)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> *lelanatty wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I show in Open, I like the atmosphere around the show table much better. I still watch the youth shows though. How about you?
> ...




Oh I see. I am almost too old to show in youth, but i thought i'd get in early just to ee what it was like and ended up loving it. Thanks. ND's are fun.

I definitely know who Mikey Franke is, he has judged my rabbits before. And wow, judges really do some travelling don't they!


I am pretty sure I will be wearing my hat, the one I'm wearing in my avatar, so I should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 12, 2010)

Im going to be there also. Im not showing anything yet because my new buck is only 2 months and we dont wanna expose him to the heat. But the lady who got me started in californians is showing some holland lops there and asked if i wanted to go :biggrin:


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 12, 2010)

*CalifornianKit wrote: *


> Im going to be there also. Im not showing anything yet because my new buck is only 2 months and we dont wanna expose him to the heat. But the lady who got me started in californians is showing some holland lops there and asked if i wanted to go :biggrin:


YAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 12, 2010)

Lela! You need to see my new show buck!


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 12, 2010)

*CalifornianKit wrote: *


> Lela! You need to see my new show buck!



ND or Cali?

I can't wait to see it


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 12, 2010)

BEW ND. I got him from Mrs. Amber too. We went and got him yesterday. Im suprised my mom didnt have a cow over how much he cost but she owes me ha! Plus he's got 8 GC's on his pedigree!


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing! What is his name?


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 12, 2010)

Lone Star's Java

Im about to go post some pictures of him when i stop procrastinating :biggrin:


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok can't wait to see them! I really want to see how good he is! 
How much was he, if I may ask?


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 12, 2010)

He was 125 and he's only 2 months old. He's out of GC Lone Star's Silverlining by GC Lone Star's Spellbound


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 13, 2010)

Makes sense. I could never get over how much Lone Stars' animals were, and then I found my herd buck and absolutely had to have him, he was 175, but he was already full grown so I knew what I was getting. Yours still has a lot of developing to do, but I can understand why she would sell him for that much.


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont doubt that he'll mature nicely. Im not really looking for anything AMAZING being as how i only have 2 dwarves but i think this "rabbit" bug is gonna keep growing and growing. My mom is talking about building a rabbitry now LOL!


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 13, 2010)

That's great! I wish my parents would catch the rabbit bug. 
 It is good to start out with good stock.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 14, 2010)

My mom did. She loved the californian babies so much she bought some himis from my friend lauren. I will definately try to find you guys. I hope my other friend can go, she'll have to miss some school so we can make it to the Friday night show. Im so excited to start the show circuit again and with so many juniors 

EDIT: Yes judges do much traveling. My mom had the honor of sitting next to a bunch of the judges at the lunch table and she said they tell the craziest stories lol


----------



## Jaded (Sep 14, 2010)

*CalifornianKit wrote: *


> He was 125 and he's only 2 months old. He's out of GC Lone Star's Silverlining by GC Lone Star's Spellbound


Hes defently wroth it tho

My herd buck Lochanora Orlando (mini lop) only cost me 50 bucks - importation prices included:biggrin:


Can someone take some photos at the show PLEASE? so I can see them!


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 14, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> Can someone take some photos at the show PLEASE? so I can see them!



Actually that would be VERY good idea for two reasons.

1. CalifornianKit, that could help you a lot with putting together your rabbit workshop. If you have pictures of how to show, like putting rabbits up on the table and grooming, etc, it will help to give the people who attend your workshop a good idea of what it's like to show, even though your 4-H county show will have a much smaller volume of rabbits. 

2. Kayla, showing here in the U.S. is very different than showing in NZ or even the BRC. I would be happy to show you how we do it here.


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 18, 2010)

Only one more week! Are we excited yet? :biggrin:

Are you guys coming to the Friday show?


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats where the conflict lies for me. Ive got to go the the high school football game friday and the lady im going with wants to leave friday so im not gonna get to go unless she changes her mind.. which im hoping for ray:


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 18, 2010)

*CalifornianKit wrote: *


> Thats where the conflict lies for me. Ive got to go the the high school football game friday and the lady im going with wants to leave friday so im not gonna get to go unless she changes her mind.. which im hoping for ray:



Are you in the band or something?



Today I am filling out my entries and tattooing my one little junior buck that I will be showing. Sadly, he's the only show rabbit I have at the moment.


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 18, 2010)

yea. Im one of the front rank and one of the 5 seniors so my director would completely MURDER me if i skipped. But im still trying my best to get to go


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 18, 2010)

I know how that goes. Many of my friends are drum majors. 

I hope you do get to come! ray:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 20, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> Only one more week! Are we excited yet? :biggrin:
> 
> Are you guys coming to the Friday show?


AHHHH THE show is this FRIDAY! Im so excited. Everyone is tatted and ran. Cages are ready to go. 

I will be there for the friday show, my friend is going to pick up her FFA new zealands at the show and ill be there with my tans. I think i might get to see my britannias babies and he will get to compete with them. Ah i love juniors lol


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 20, 2010)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> *lelanatty wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Only one more week! Are we excited yet? :biggrin:
> ...



Oh no! I need to tattoo my junior buck! And one of my for sale does! She never got tattooed by her previous owner. 

Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 21, 2010)

lol doo ittt three more dayss  Ill make sure to look for your bunny hat


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah! Only 3 more days!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

I will definitely tattoo them today!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luckkk i hope they dont freak out. Luckily none of my babies bit us. but they sure did tear up the blanket we held them in lol. poor little guys


----------



## Kaley (Sep 21, 2010)

lelanatty wrote:


> *T.A Bunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Can someone take some photos at the show PLEASE? so I can see them!
> ...




I'll most likely be bringing a camera too, so I'll also post pics.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 21, 2010)

Same Here


----------



## Jaded (Sep 21, 2010)

*Kaley wrote: *


> lelanatty wrote:
> 
> 
> > *T.A Bunnies wrote: *
> ...



YAY Thx, cant wait to see pics:biggrin:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 21, 2010)

i cant wait to take them LOL


----------



## Jaded (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck at the show today


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 24, 2010)

Thankkk youuu! Im so ready for this. Just sitting in huntsville waiting for my mom to pick me up with the bunny van. lol. its weird not being there when were loading up i hope she gets everythinggg   See ya there Lela


----------



## snap (Sep 25, 2010)

Good luck you guys!

I would have been going with my Hollands but I work this weekend + I'm showing my steer at the State Fair this Wednesday so I'm basically living at the barn this weekend. I'm sad I'm missing a show, especially when I know other members are going. :C


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 26, 2010)

The show was so much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We had some big winners from our show bunnies of the forum! We will make a post about it after we get some rest, I think. 

It was so awesome meeting Sarah. Her Tans are amazing, and so is Rocky  

This really takes the whole concept of "networking" to a whole new level. 

I had so much fun!! 

Sorry that we didn't see you, Kaley, but hopefully we will next time? Will you be showing your bun in the future?

And, CalifornianKit, I hope you did get to go to the show, but we missed you too.

snap, we hope to see you at another show! 

And, I completely forgot my camera... I hope someone else remembered theirs!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL. My mom brought the camera but she didnt charge it. So after the first show it died. Ill post pictures when we get them uploaded. Here are the wins

BRITANNIA PETITE 
Rocky (SUP) Chestnut Agouti Sr. Buck (HE IS ALSO MOLTING)
Show A - 1st out of 2 and Best Opposite Sex (B.O.S.) Judge Tex Thomas
Show B - 1st out of 2 and B.O.S.
Show C - 1st out of 2 and Best Of Breed (B.O.B.) Judge Humphries

TANS
Monster (KBR2) Black Sr. Buck
Show A - 1st out of 1
Show B - 1st out of 1 
Show C - no record

Chevy (CHVY) Chocolate Sr. Buck (HE IS MOLTING REALLY BAD)
Show A - 1st out of 1 and B.O.V.
Show B - 3rd out of 3
Show C - 1st out of 1 and B.O.V.

Beyonce x Monsters litter
Flash (FLH) Black Jr. Buck
Show A - 1st out of 4 and Best Opposite Sex Variety (B.O.S.V.) and B.O.S.
Show B - 4th out of 4
Show C - 2nd out of 2

For tans Judges were
Show a - Tex Thomas
Show b - Cant remember
Show c - Carrol Hooks

Black Jr. Does were all up against each other and not one got the same place twice except for sophia lol
SHOW A
1 - Violet(VLT) with B.O.V. and B.O.B.
2 - Juliet(JLT)
3 - Nutter Butter(NB)
4 - Shooting Star(STAR)
5 - Sophia(SPH)

SHOW B
1 - Juliet(JLT) with B.O.V. and B.O.B.
2 - Nutter Butter(NB)
3 - Shooting Star(STAR)
4 - Violet(VLT)
5 - Sophia(SPH)

SHOW C
1 - Shooting Star(STAR) with B.O.V.
2 - Violet(VLT)
3 - Sophia(SPH)
4 - Juliet(JLT)
5 - Nutter Butter(NB)


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 27, 2010)

Yay! Congrats on your wins! Show B judge for your Tans I believe was Tonna Thomas.

My results:

Netherland Dwarf Junior Buck, Navasota

Show A- 1st of 1 
Show B- 2nd of 2
Show C- 2nd of 2

but he did get good comments all around. He was molting very badly, and I figured out why. It was completely my fault. I wormed all of my rabbits a couple weeks ago.

I got 3 new does on Saturday, and now I have no more empty cages.  I will post pictures of them all soon.


----------

